# Romeo y Julieta Vintage V Cigar Review - my favorite cigar so far



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Im new to smoking but this is by far my favorite so far. Now bought a box of churchills and smoked first one on a great drive. Its draw was heavier...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta Vintage V Cigar Review - my favorite cigar so far


----------

